# OB Ultrasounds (complete & limited)



## lycarter (Jan 13, 2010)

*We are currently billing for an ultrasound tech in an OB office who wants to know if the patient comes in for an ultrasound & cannot read it & bills a 76700on the first day. She reschedules the patient to come back in the very next day she wants to know if she can bill a 76705 for the next day. Please Help!*


----------



## tmerickson (Jan 19, 2010)

If the ultrasound tech was doing an ultrasound on an ob patient, then she needs to be coding from cpt 76801 to 76828. As far as charging the patient twice, this could actually be a company policy question.  What didn't the tech see? Why wasn't it visable? Was it the pt's fault, if not, do we want to be billing the patient twice? If so, are we making the situation clear to the pt why they are billing twice?
Just some things to think about.


----------



## lycarter (Jan 27, 2010)

*OB ultrasounds*

Thanks so much for your time! We will check with the ultrasound tech to see exactly why the test has to be performed again


----------

